# anti-spam solution with daily/weekly summary?

## Strowi

hi,

i recently took a look at different (new) anti-spam solutions like assp etc...

Does anyone know if there is an open-source solution, that is able to send a daily (html)mail to the user/admin with a list of the filtered mails?

I saw this recently but can't remember the name... in this mail there was a list of the filtered mails with a link next to it to unfilter it and some other options...

Any hints would be grealty appreciated.

----------

## VinzC

Hi.

I have installed a mail/antispam solution but Debian-based in an OpenVZ container. However I'd investigate logwatch to do what you need as the latter sends daily reports from log analysis. Just make sure there are plugins for the anti-spam solution.

The antispam software I used is spamassassin but I know there's dspam as well (from Debian howto's I happen to read). Postfix also sends a daily report with various stuff. maybe that's a way to investigate too.

Hope this helps.

----------

## Strowi

yes, i know about the various tools like spamassassin, dpsam razor, pyzor ... whatever.. i was talking about some mechanism that lets users manager their quarantine / settings on their own. Maybe even send a digest mail with the contents of their quarantine etc...

While browsing i found an amavisd+sql+spamassassin plugin for squirrelmail which looked very interesting.

I also had a look ad filtering gateways like maia mailguard, which seems to be very fast and easy to use, but i can't seem to find a way to import the alias-mailadresses from another db.

thx for the hint, i will have a look at logwatch plugins...

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I also had a look ad filtering gateways like maia mailguard, which seems to be very fast and easy to use, but i can't seem to find a way to import the alias-mailadresses from another db.
> 
> 

 

maia isn't heaps more than a frontend for amavis, FWIW

dspam probably has the tidiest interface of the ones ive seen, but im not all that impressed with its actual filtering 

i got to the point where I'd end up just tagging spam (via amavis via spamassassin), setting up global sieve rules to move it into a user's "Junk" folder. 

Less ideal than a central quarantine, and no daily message digest, but i got what i needed from logwatch

----------

